
Ask HN: Which sites do you use to learn about the business side of SaaS? - spking
I usually end up on YouTube, SlideShare, Kalzumeus and UnicornFree but wondering what other sites focused on SaaS marketing, sales and strategy exist?
======
johns
[https://www.saastr.com/](https://www.saastr.com/)

[http://tomtunguz.com/categories/saas/](http://tomtunguz.com/categories/saas/)

[http://heavybit.com/library](http://heavybit.com/library) (tailored toward
dev tools, but still generally useful)

~~~
spking
Wow, saastr is exactly what was looking for. Thanks!

